# A-MAZE-N in MASTERBUILT 40 WITH WINDOW



## smokingdk (Aug 11, 2013)

OK, I'VE BEEN READING HERE AND EVERYWHERE ABOUT THIS PRODUCT CALLED "A-MAZE-N".  I'VE ONLY USED OUR SMOKER 3 TIMES.  I LIKE IT. I JUST DON'T WANT TO BABYSIT IT.  I DON'T MEAN SET IT AND FORGET IT.NO.  I FIND I HAVE TO ADD WOOD.  WITH THE A-MAZE-N.  

I KNOW THIS IS GOING TO SOUND STUPID, BUT I LOOK AT IT IF I'M NOT SURE OF THE ANSWER ITS NOT STUPID.  I'D RATHER BE 100% SURE.  

SO BASICALLY WITH THE A MAZE N YOU GET IT STARTED AND YOU DON'T EVEN PLUG IN YOUR SMOKER?  AT ALL?.  THAT JUST SOUNDS TO EASY.  I MUST BE MISSING SOMETHING. 

I WOULD WANT TO SMOKE CHICKEN OR BACK RIB.  HOT SMOKE NOT COLD SMOKE?

CAN THAT BE DONE WITH THE A-MAZE-N?  ON CHEFWAREKITS.COM THEY SAY IT CAN, BUT I'D LIKE TO HEAR FROM OTHERS.  

I KNOW ITS NOT MUCH MONEY BUT I'D RATHER MAKE SURE.

THANKS


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 11, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks!

You might want to check out ”Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course”, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!

The AMNPS is a smoke generator, it doesn't produce much heat. If you want to hot smoke with it you still have to run the smoker for heat. The AMNPS works great in the MES and can provide up to 10 hours of perfect smoke without having to touch it.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

PLEASE dont use all caps, its hard to read.


----------



## seenred (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome aboard!  I'll second what Dave says about the AMNPS...it works great in an MES.

Red


----------



## themule69 (Aug 12, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

I agree with Dave on the AMNPS. It is a great add on .

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 12, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! If you want to "cold smoke...like for cheese".....you don't have to plug in your smoker.  BUT you will need to have the heat from your smoker to cook the other meats and such. That is only to produce "smoke" in the place of pellets, woods and the like.

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello...why are you yelling?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Just a little FYI - all caps tends to come across as yelling in the cyber world....







  to the SMF, the best BBQ site on the web.  Whatever you need to know about the fine art of BBQ you can find it right here, from recipes to technical knowledge.

One thing you need to know about us is that we like to see pictures of your creations and your gear.  We call it Q-View and its basically the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!

So, don't just talk about your food, show it!  Otherwise you may get a gentle reminder, like this...







   or this...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Luck and Get Smokin'

Bill


----------

